# Verzeichnis freigeben und mit Kennwort schützen - Wie win98



## blop (31. Oktober 2005)

Unter Win98 konnte man Verzeichnisse freigeben und dann mit einem Kennwort schützen, welches nur für diesen Ordner galt. Das ganze also unabhängig von irgendwelchen Benutzerrechten - korrekt ?

Das gibt es bei XP nicht mehr - Schade eigentlich, denn das kann im Alltag viel unkomplizierter sein.

Gibt es ein Tool, das auch Win XP diese oder eine ähnliche Fähigkeit gibt ?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Idee freuen...Besten Dank vorab !


----------



## Alexander12 (5. November 2005)

Hi.

Wieso istn den dein Postn so .. äh.. rosa?

Naja, Nein, das gibts nicht mehr hast recht. Aber vielleicht die Dateien verschlüsseln mit nem Tool, das wäre ne andere Möglichkeit - Die kann Man dann mit nem PW shützen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Azi (5. November 2005)

Doch, XP kann das noch, allerdings nicht die Home-Version. Bei Professional musst du es noch aktivieren: "Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht/Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden" einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## Guldukan (11. November 2005)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, XP kann das noch, allerdings nicht die Home-Version. Bei Professional musst du es noch aktivieren: "Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht/Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden" einfach deaktivieren.


 
Hallo Azi

Leider wahr dein Tipp bei mir nicht sehr erfolgreich meines Wissens nach bewirkt dies das unter Eigenschaften der Reiter Sicherheit auftaucht ich würde keinen Unerfahrenen Nutzer raten dort etwas zu ändern man kann sich mit wenigen Klicks selbst Auten bis zur Neuinstallation also Vorsicht.
Hallo blop

Ich nutze Save Guard zur verschlüsseljung Klappt ganz Prima.

Tschüß bis zur Nächsten Post


----------



## Azi (11. November 2005)

Wieso Neuinstallation? Selbst wenn du den Zugriff für dich selbst oder den Administrator verbietest, kannst du die Zugriffsrechte als Administrator immernoch bearbeiten und dich wieder reinlassen.
Ich führe mal fort, was ich in meinem ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thema schrieb:
Danach auf den Freigabe-Ordner mit rechter Maustaste klicken und auf "Eigenschaften" gehen. Dort kann man unter "Freigabe" auf "Diesen Odner Freigeben" klicken, dann auf die Schaltfläche "Berechtigungen". Hier lassen sich die Berechtigungen bearbeiten, wie sie von Unix oder Linux bekannt sind, sowie für Benutzer angepasste.


----------

